# U.S. Skyline ban lifted!?



## Finesse (Jun 6, 2016)

I've heard lots of rumors and seen a lot of posts about the 15-20 year ban being lifted on the R-34, anybody know if this is true? If so I'm buying one finally, haha.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Obviously a yes and there's also a rumour they're turning a new leaf and not being the most obese nation on the face of the earth too with free healthy food for everyone...


----------



## Jayman (Jun 30, 2012)

matt j said:


> Obviously a yes and there's also a rumour they're turning a new leaf and not being the most obese nation on the face of the earth too with free healthy food for everyone...


Wow that was some serious sarcasm there, next level sh*t!! :chuckle:


----------



## leeK9 (Jun 23, 2014)

Donald Trump is going to build a wall made of skylines, hence, he has had the ban lifted.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Rumour has it that Donald Trump's hair used to be the boot carpet of a Skyline, it was intricately rewoven in to the head adornment and dyed with heavy duty gearbox oil.


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Will be interesting to find out the truth about this 


Finesse said:


> I've heard lots of rumors and seen a lot of posts about the 15-20 year ban being lifted on the R-34, anybody know if this is true? If so I'm buying one finally, haha.


----------



## C-O-L-T (Dec 7, 2013)

to get a serious answer - nope it hasn´t. Otherwise there would be a flood of R34s being bought by US guys. 

only cars which are eligible to be imported to the US are these ones (last update is from dec 2015)

Nissan
GTS & GTR (RHD), a.k.a. "Skyline," manufactured 1/96-6/98
R33
1996-1998
32
NHTSA-2005-22654


----------



## GSX-R35 (Nov 20, 2015)

BAZGTR530 said:


> Will be interesting to find out the truth about this


The answer is already on the $150,000 R34 thread - in short, no the ban is not lifted. Someone just found an exemption for a certain subset of R34s.



C-O-L-T said:


> to get a serious answer - nope it hasn´t. Otherwise there would be a flood of R34s being bought by US guys.
> 
> only cars which are eligible to be imported to the US are these ones (last update is from dec 2015)
> 
> ...


That's ruling VCP-32 which applies to the R33 and it's still valid - I've talked to a guy who used it to import an R33 LM Limited last year. The R32 is legal as long as its 25-years old. The R34 is legal but only under Show or Display and only via the special exemption that I went over in my blog post here:

23GT: Time To Sell Some Vital Organs: IVI Is Attempting To Import An R34 Skyline GT-R Legally


----------



## C-O-L-T (Dec 7, 2013)

GSX-R35 said:


> That's ruling VCP-32 which applies to the R33 and it's still valid - I've talked to a guy who used it to import an R33 LM Limited last year. The R32 is legal as long as its 25-years old. The R34 is legal but only under Show or Display and only via the special exemption that I went over in my blog post here:


Yeah I just did copy & paste ... I am lazy :chuckle:


----------



## GSX-R35 (Nov 20, 2015)

C-O-L-T said:


> Yeah I just did copy & paste ... I am lazy :chuckle:


No worries lol.


----------



## Dough75 (May 10, 2012)

This is why I bought a -33. Just in case I have to take my obese ass back home.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Dough75 said:


> This is why I bought a -33. I JUST HAVE to take my obese ass back home.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Jayman (Jun 30, 2012)

haha this thread got funny - real fast. durp

:chuckle:


----------



## Dough75 (May 10, 2012)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Fixed that for you.



WTF? I thought you were my boy? 

Does any one have he number for Euro Exports? I need some new Tokyo Time Attacks!

 (Too soon?)


----------



## patrickzx636 (Apr 3, 2014)

There are a couple 34s coming in that will be legal. From how I read it they are legal because they are rare (MP3 less than XXX produced) or whatever bs necessary to consider them super rare and that allows them to be brought in under show or display. 

That is how I understand it. I could care less because I wouldn't be able to afford one anyway. I'll stick to my 32.


----------



## JTCC (Apr 12, 2015)

lol that is not how it works. Show and display is false, you still have to meet the EPA regulations, that is the hard part. If it was that easy to just say "show and display" then there would be a shit ton of them here already. Hell I'd probably have one. That is why they are still "working" on it. You can legally get them FOR show and display AS LONG as they can pass EPA emissions. Which is what everyone is working on. Even then, you can only drive it 2,500 miles a year....which is a waste of time. VCP32 is how the LM 33 was brought in, not because of low "production number" the only thing low production number does is add value and rarity. There are many cars that could be considered "rare" because of a paint color. And there is currently NO truly legal r34. There are bond released 34's, from motorex scandal long ago. The r33 itself is not legal.....or else to, they would be flooding the shores already. It's pretty easy to tell if something is "legal" or not, look at a USA importer stock. If they don't have it, it isn't legal lol. There is a CRAP ton of mis info out their.


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

Dough75 said:


> WTF? I thought you were my boy?
> 
> Does any one have he number for Euro Exports? I need some new Tokyo Time Attacks!
> 
> (Too soon?)


well, I found it funny.................... (might be a little too soon though)


----------



## patrickzx636 (Apr 3, 2014)

JTCC said:


> lol that is not how it works. Show and display is false, you still have to meet the EPA regulations, that is the hard part. If it was that easy to just say "show and display" then there would be a shit ton of them here already. Hell I'd probably have one. That is why they are still "working" on it. You can legally get them FOR show and display AS LONG as they can pass EPA emissions. Which is what everyone is working on. Even then, you can only drive it 2,500 miles a year....which is a waste of time. VCP32 is how the LM 33 was brought in, not because of low "production number" the only thing low production number does is add value and rarity. There are many cars that could be considered "rare" because of a paint color. And there is currently NO truly legal r34. There are bond released 34's, from motorex scandal long ago. The r33 itself is not legal.....or else to, they would be flooding the shores already. It's pretty easy to tell if something is "legal" or not, look at a USA importer stock. If they don't have it, it isn't legal lol. There is a CRAP ton of mis info out their.


Guess I should have prefaced the fact I wasn't sure. I could also care less because I have the car I want and I did it the legal way. Glad we got you on here to keep us all straight.


----------



## GSX-R35 (Nov 20, 2015)

JTCC said:


> lol that is not how it works. Show and display is false, you still have to meet the EPA regulations, that is the hard part. If it was that easy to just say "show and display" then there would be a shit ton of them here already. Hell I'd probably have one. That is why they are still "working" on it. You can legally get them FOR show and display AS LONG as they can pass EPA emissions. Which is what everyone is working on. Even then, you can only drive it 2,500 miles a year....which is a waste of time. VCP32 is how the LM 33 was brought in, not because of low "production number" the only thing low production number does is add value and rarity. There are many cars that could be considered "rare" because of a paint color. And there is currently NO truly legal r34. There are bond released 34's, from motorex scandal long ago. The r33 itself is not legal.....or else to, they would be flooding the shores already. It's pretty easy to tell if something is "legal" or not, look at a USA importer stock. If they don't have it, it isn't legal lol. There is a CRAP ton of mis info out their.


Saying Show or Display is false isn't quite correct. Show or Display is a perfectly legitimate way to import a car that normally wouldn't be legal - there's just a lot of nuances to it. One of those nuances is finding the right car to petition and getting it approved - the R34s that are being brought in now are an example of getting it right. They will be fully legal, albeit with restrictions.

The Motorex cars are also legal. If they weren't they would have been seized by now. The LM R33 recently imported is also legal and was imported under VCP-32, a different ruling, but the way to import a Show or Display R34 is similar because they both need OBD-II to get past EPA certification.

So people know where I'm coming with this info, I own a former Show or Display car, have helped other people import other cars including a Show or Display car, and have spoken to the people who are doing the importation of these R33s and R34s that are now coming in. Those are the reasons I've been able to post thorough articles about the subject on my blog to help clear up all the bad info out there:

23GT: Time To Sell Some Vital Organs: IVI Is Attempting To Import An R34 Skyline GT-R Legally (Updated 6/7/16)

23GT: Motorex Redux: An R33 GT-R Enters The Country Legally

23GT: Godzilla Versus The Banhammer: The Sad Tale of Motorex and The Legal Status of R33s and 34s


----------



## Dough75 (May 10, 2012)

WUZ said:


> well, I found it funny.................... (might be a little too soon though)


Sorry. Certainly no offense intended........... Except to Miguel!!

(Actually, not to him either. My American obesity clouded my judgement... With rolls of fat... and caused me to channel my inner Trump.)

All meant to lighten the mood. We're too damn serious on this board.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

GSX-R35 said:


> Saying Show or Display is false isn't quite correct. Show or Display is a perfectly legitimate way to import a car that normally wouldn't be legal - there's just a lot of nuances to it. One of those nuances is finding the right car to petition and getting it approved - the R34s that are being brought in now are an example of getting it right. They will be fully legal, albeit with restrictions.
> 
> The Motorex cars are also legal. If they weren't they would have been seized by now. The LM R33 recently imported is also legal and was imported under VCP-32, a different ruling, but the way to import a Show or Display R34 is similar because they both need OBD-II to get past EPA certification.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the links, very interesting read!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Dough75 said:


> This is why I bought a -33. Just in case I have to take my obese ass back home.


The R33 being a larger car than the 32 & your's having a bigger single turbo'd engine - I had assumed "obese ass" was your Skyline you specifically were referring to!
My response was in encouragement to keep your Skyline to take it home to the U.S. someday rather than ever considering selling it, as your car is something very special nowadays (Spec like that isn't available in Japan these days, yet alone with such low mileage) and will be worth a lot more in future.
I had meant no personal offense to you at all, Doug - I'm sorry for any misunderstanding from my post.

On another note, great posts GSX-R35 - Good to have some decent information. We have a few Skylines here awaiting maturity before they go to the U.S. Thanks for your efforts & attention.


----------



## GSX-R35 (Nov 20, 2015)

FRRACER said:


> Thanks for the links, very interesting read!





Miguel - Newera said:


> On another note, great posts GSX-R35 - Good to have some decent information. We have a few Skylines here awaiting maturity before they go to the U.S. Thanks for your efforts & attention.


You guys are very welcome! Happy to spread the knowledge and try to reduce the misinformation out there...and hopefully get more Skylines coming to the States :chuckle:


----------



## Dough75 (May 10, 2012)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Doug - I'm sorry for any misunderstanding from my post.


Absolutely no offense taken. I actually thought it was funny. But I was between my sixth and seventh meal for the day and the hunger pains were starting to get to me, so my physical impairment probably skewed my ability to execute sarcasm. 

Regardless, all my comments were made before reading the article about requiring ODBC-II, so if I get kicked out in the next 5 years, the car will probably be coming back to you!!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi Doug

where about in York are you. I travel through there regular





Dough75 said:


> Absolutely no offense taken. I actually thought it was funny. But I was between my sixth and seventh meal for the day and the hunger pains were starting to get to me, so my physical impairment probably skewed my ability to execute sarcasm.
> 
> Regardless, all my comments were made before reading the article about requiring ODBC-II, so if I get kicked out in the next 5 years, the car will probably be coming back to you!!


----------

